# CCW Rules and Laws



## brad.45 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking for rules and laws for CC....I know theres generic laws like not in government building...a church while its in session or schools but was wondering if anyone knew of a good place to look for stuff deeper then that. Preferably would like to read about Virginia laws but anything helps!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Hope this helps.

http://www.handgunlaw.us/


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.opencarry.org/va.html

http://www.vcdl.org/

http://www.vsp.state.va.us/Firearms.shtm

I asked a similar question and was given these sites, very helpful IMO


----------

